# flat car loads



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

with an Aster Challenger coming in a few months, i've been trying to slowly add to my 1:32 freight car inventory, the latest acquisition being a pair of empty 40' flat cars. i saw the gas pipe load in a recent post, but would like to see ideas and materials others have used to make up some believable 3/8" scale loads. thanks...gary


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, 

Since you're talking about a steamer I'm guessing the appropriate load should be from the 50's or earlier. 
My suggestion is to tie down a row of tractors or any other farm implement. I've seen quite a few pictures of this type on flatcars back then. You can choose your favorite farm implement company too!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, You can make some crates of any size, to start yopu off have a look at the Bronson Tate range at the following link - 

http://www.bronson-tate.com/kits/trackside/large-crates.shtml

I made some large ones with a carrying cradle here is a pair of photos of them: they are made from sintra board and styrene 























Here is a smaller version with both crate & carrier together 











I work in 1 to 20.3 (FN3) scale and much earlier than you but crates are timeless in basic design.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking crate load Peter


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

really inspired by those crate loads. i might have to bring out the scale lumber box and have a whitegluing session. i've made a lot of O scale size crates and pallets, but all too small for needing a flatcar as the 'open container'. hope the ideas keep coming. thanks...gary


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary -

If you're lucky enough (as I was) to find interesting items online like these, there's no limit to the interesting flatcar loads you can create. I also model in 1:20.3 scale and for an earlier era (circa 1912) but maybe these pix will give you some ideas you can use.









This is actually a toy steam traction engine that I was able to "upgrade" a little. It never fails to elicit comments from viewers.









These are relatively rare (now) Hubley Ford Model T kits that I wanted to show off a bit. Usually, new cars like these would have shipped in crates to a local blacksmith to be assembled on site or, at least, covered with tarps to prevent damage from the weather and hot cinders from the locomotive - but if I had depicted them that way, you wouldn't be able to see 'em, would you? 

In any case - good luck and have fun with your projects.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

I took delivery of two 1/32 scale flat cars in Southern Pacific livery from Custom Model Products last week. They are beautifully made and deserve a nice load.

I visited a local hobby shop and bought a metal "kit" for a WWII Willys Jeep in 1/32 scale. See:

http://www.testors.com/product/145043/630019N/_/132_Jeep_Willys

I'm only a little bit embarrassed to admit that in spite of the claim by Testors that it can be assembled in less than 15 minutes by an 8 year old, it took me a bit longer than that!


It's a very nice model, with lots of detail and is in fact a mixture of metal castings and plastic injection molded parts. 


Three of these Jeeps should fit on a 1/32 scale 40-foot flat car and would make a credible load for steam-era models. 


Unfortunately this appears to be the only 1/32 scale metal model of the steam era offered by Testors. They do make some plastic WWII equipment that could work, though.

Jeff Williams


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

In the February 2007 issue of GRW there was an awesome article on flat car loads by Jack Verducci. 

I use cheap toy stuff that's around scale, and then bash/weather it into a believable load. Old wheelsets that are given a good rust job also make for nice loads.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Gary, Try look at this site for their coil car or milk car you should just be able to order the loads if you already have the flats. Jack www.thegalline.com @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used that Testors WWII metal jeep and bashed it into a Vietnam era gun jeep like I had in Vietnam. You can find 1/32nd military models on line that work well as loads. I have this 1/32nd Cobra helicopter(escorted my convoys) and a metal die cast Huey.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I remember those Cobras very well Jerry.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a few that I've done in the recent past, only 1 is suitable for the steam era, but the idea on the other
two would work for the steam era as well...
Paul R...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

While not 1/32, here's our tractor load. 


The pair started out as beat up old tractors I found on eBay. After painting and decaling they looked factory fresh. They are close to 1/25 scale and look really nice with our 1/22.5 scale trains. Finding tractors in 1/25 or even 1/24 is tough to do. It is easier to find tractors in 1/32 scale. So a tractor load might be something to look into.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi All,


I don't come round these parts of MLS too often but I have been lurking here a bit lately largely because I am pretty interested in Marty's 1" scale endeavors. I am also building a 4 3/4" garden line-- well dual gauge actually. It is also 3 1/2" gauge. Anyways, As flat car loads are one of my favorite topics I have a few contributions. I have a bunch of stuff I like to load on my various flats. On of the the interesting loads that I don't have any good pics of is a lattice boom take-off and clamshell bucket for a Bucyrus Erie crane. But I do have some other goodies to share: 









First up is my Case threshing machine model. In the background is a live steam tractor. Models are 1:20.3


















Here we have a couple pics of my rebuilt cable powered gasoline shovel. The flat car is similar to the famous John Allen "swayback" box car with a built in sag. Scale: 1:20.3









This is what a properly scaled 1:20.3 steam donkey engine looks like on a logging flat car. Many modelers are used to the teeny-tiny Bachmann plastic log skidder. In reality, the Bachmann one is probably much closer to 1:32 scale Which could make it an interesting option for you. For a standard gauge flat car load it would be neat to take a couple of those and remove the hoist parts from the sled, chuck the sleds in the scrap pile, and have the winches sort of broken down for shipping. Steam hoists like these were used all over the place, not just in the woods, but in ship yards and the like, too so they would make an interesting load for your flat cars.









Lastly we have my 4 3/4" gauge, 1 1/2" scale narrow gauge flat car. Built from the plans of Diamond & Caldor No.5 which was a Carter Bros. 24 footer. This flat is sporting a 1 1/2" scale John Deere model A tractor.


Regards,


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

some great looking loads. 

Eric, i have been looking for a nice looking thresher to go with some steam tractors i will be building for loads, who built yours, or did you do it yourself?


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Aaron,
The anser is to your question that it was built by someone else but then detailed by me. I set up an online photo gallery highlighting some of the details of this great model. The web address for the gallery is shown below. You are not the first person to ask about the thresher. Here is the response I sent to the other person who asked about it:

"The thresher is one of my prized possessions for sure. My grandfather was a farmer in Northern Minnesota and he had Case and John Deere equipment. When I acquired the live steam tractor I went on the search for one of these thresher models. I had previously seen them in a glass case in some fancy pants farm toy store in the Mall of America near Minneapolis. The farm toy store was called Al's Farm Toys.

At any rate, these thresher models are large, hand made, all metal pieces of art. Rumor has it that the guy who makes them is a Minnesota lottery winner. And because he digs threshing machines so much he builds ten or so models a year and sells them at high end shops and auctions. If you seriously want one, you can get one. Just prepare to hold on to your wallet because they will set you back at least $400. The other thing to bear in mind is that they are actually 1:16 scale. My Case thresher is the smallest Case model he makes so I figured I could pass it as a slightly larger 1:20.3 scale machine. Indeed it barely fits on a 1:20.3 scale flat car. I know two places to get them. One is called Red Wagon Antiques The other is Al's Farm Toys-- that's where I got mine from. You can look these places up online. Give them a call You may have to wait to have one made for you. But like I said, I love mine. It is all metal and has fabric flat belts. I have since added a bunch of detail to mine and someday may add more super detailing. It gets a lot of attention at shows and steamups.

Just so you know he makes any make of thresher you can imagine too. He has models of the steel sided machines from John Deere, Minneapolis Moline, Woods Bros., Etc. I have actually considered getting a second one. 

Take a look at:

http://wegmuller.org/v-web/gallery/album50

Cut and paste that address in your browser and you will go to a gallery I set up with plenty of pictures and detail shots of the Thresher. Hope you enjoy."

.......that is the story, as best I can tell it, about these models. I just checked the Red Wagon Antiques website and they are asking nearly $600 for one of these threshers!!!! I didn't pay that when I bought mine- it was still pricey though. Like I mentioned above I have added many details to mine and I could easily spend more time detailing it. But even as-is, they are darn impressive models.

Regards, 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Eric, the thresher looks great, and the modifications you made really set it off. I found them on Red Wagon Antiques, but a little out of my price range right now, so i may have to build some. 
I am an engineer at the Old Threshers Reunion in Mt. Pleasant Iowa and have always been interested in steam tractors, so i was going to make an industry for my layout someday using engines and threshers as loads. The pictures of your thresher will be a great help when building them!


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

A lumber load on the D&P Mountain RR







hollow loads built up from scale lumber 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an idea for something that is an easy and interesting load. The large industrial machines on that car are actually the innards of four throw away cameras. Before digital came along the local drugstore was happy to give me all the old cameras I wanted after they had removed the film roll. Each unit is actually two of these things glued back to back so they look the same from either side.


I learned the hard way that when tearing these thing apart you have to watch out for the flash capacitor that can be ready to give you quite a jolt.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Gary,
This is a 1/16th scale Caterpillar tractor/crawler on a 1/20.3 flat car, but you get the idea. If it looks like a believable load -- then it's okay!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 

Your camera guts to industrial equipment has to be one of the most creative re-purposing efforts I've ever seen. Very clever. I'm always impressed by those who can imagine new, unrelated uses for common items.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary;

I'm late to the party, as I am not sure whether this qualifies as a "load." Most of this flat car's occupants are either "loaded" or will be "loaded" very soon. Anyway, it can serve as an example of a whimsical load.




















Have fun,
David Meashey

P. S. The banner reads "Tappa Kegga Dei Fraturnity Alumni Field Trip"


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

i've been checking back occasionally and have enjoyed seeing all the great ideas, and very well executed i might add.
thanks for all the contributions.
cheers...gary


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

If you are looking for flatcar loads for your Challenger, then maybe this might be a little too "narrow gauge" for your application. But this is a great stationary steam engine load for any flat. Tons of detail. I have one purchased, but haven't started yet. It's on the "to do" list.

http://www.westernscalemodels.com/F...arLoad.htm

It is a little "pricey", but fun to build.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, a lot of great looking lods. 

But as much as I like the steam shovel, something about the propeller on the depressed flat really got my number. 

Keep posting pics.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Flat car loads are one of those items that can vary all over the track. Historical loads tend to be more agricultural and mining in nature, where as modern loads may be almost anything that will not fit inside a box car. In modern stuff I like to see the real heavy or large industrial equipment. It is usually the things that the general public can't identify and gets their attention. Just watch the rails, there is frequently something interesting in a gondola or on a flat car. 

Bob C.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

My contribution to this subject;


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

To the Garys,

Here's one of those steam engine flat car loads assembled. My favorite so far.





















Enjoy,

Doc


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A flat is one of the most versatile cars the railroads possess. The possibilities for loads are nearly endless. 

Let's see what I can find in my photo collection that might be of use.... 








my version 


















Many modelers just fudge the rigging, but I'll give you proto photos to work from in case you're inclined to do it right.


























































































































































And don't forget about WWII and Korea. There are tons of military kits out there that will work with 1/32 and 1/29. 









































And if you want to make sure the load is correctly secured, here's the Army manual telling you how http://railroadmanuals.tpub.com/TM-55-2200-001-12/index.htm


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

the series of b&w photos reminded me of this one...










someone locally claimed to have modeled this, but i never got to see the car.

i'm leaning toward a covered load as the options are nearly infinite and you can always keep 'em guessing... what is that *^$&(# thing?


cheers...gary


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a flat car at the Botanic with a Saturn 5 on it. But the rocket was about 1/2 inch wide and rather understated the enormity of the thing.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The very early "Indie" 2-6-0's had some problems and this was made up of bits and pieces of locos that had been turned into other configurations. This "load" has been very popular as it has been pulled around the Door Hollow Shortline modular layout.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

one of the gears in my lawn tractor went out. After it was replaced, it became a flat car load. Why waste it?
.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 03 Jul 2012 10:19 PM 
The very early "Indie" 2-6-0's had some problems and this was made up of bits and pieces of locos ...










looking at this load perhaps on its way to the scrap yard, its interesting to note that a nonworking model (missing pistons, open smokebox door, etc) opens up areas which may then require even more detail than a ready to operate locomotive. well done!

as was mentioned later, now that i think about it, i might have a few old transmission parts left over from my British Lealand days which might make a believable load.

cheers...gary


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

*How about this one?*


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 04 Jul 2012 02:13 PM 
*How about this one?*









Ok Bob,
I like it, it looks great, but what was it in it's previous like? It looks a little like a boiler but looks like it could have been modified from something else to look like that.
Bob in Kalamazoo


----------



## Ian Pooley (Jan 2, 2008)

On the topic of flatcar loads, my philosophy is to use removable loads that operators can load at the shipping point and unload at the destination. The photo ( I've provided a link) shows Denoro yard with a trestle timber load in the far left, next to the gondola, a bulldozer and grader in the middle distance, a log load on the right rear spur, and a Conoco tank fitted to a platform made of 1/4 inch X 4 inch basswood, stained red, that sits on the flatcar. The link to the photo is: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/64703361/Denoro%202.JPG (My wife gets credit for the photo!)


----------

